# BunkerBob's BOB



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Food: MRE

Drink: Water

First Aid: Basic-Gas Masks-CBR Clothing-Extra CBR Filters

Tools: Knife-Hatchet-Pocket Knife

Maps and Travel Information: GPS/Printed local maps or Thomas guide

Clothing: Pants-Shirt-Socks-Boots-Underwear-CBR Suit

Communication: Ham 2m,70cm,6m

Lighting: Headlamp-Flashlight-Batteries

Shelter: Ponco-Plastic-Space Blanket


----------

